# How do I get this out of the carpet? You'll never guess...



## Stackmama (Mar 12, 2008)

My 4-year-old decided to pour pancake mix on her bedroom carpet. Then, she decided to get water and 'finger paint' with it.







: I'll take my Mother-of-the-Year award NOW thank you.









So I got up what I could but who knew it would HARDEN? So now it's a crusty white mess on brown carpet. What's worse, I live in an apartment. I'm sure management will LOVE ME!

So if anyone has clues on how to get this mess up, or red stains, or Sharpie from walls.... please, humor me.


----------



## ErinBird (Dec 5, 2005)

I'd rent a rug cleaner and before using spray some water on the area to "rehydrate" the pancake batter.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm with the pp - but just like a plate in the sink, the longer it's allowed to dry, the harder it will be to get it off. I'd probably lay a warm damp towel over the area while I went out to rent a carpet cleaner.


----------



## Tangled Hill (Jun 6, 2008)

Totally agree with the previous two posters. Keep it wet!!


----------



## AfricanQueen99 (Jun 7, 2008)

Agreed. Get a damp towel...massage...rinse. Repeat ad naseum.


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

If you dont already own a carpet cleaner, now seems to be an opportune time to purchase one.

Dont get me started about the time DS decided to make a cake, complete with EGGS, flour, sugar etc... you know how are eggs are to get out of carpet...

We have a hoover, steam pro, something or other, its paid for itself many times over.


----------



## PatienceAndLove (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stackmama* 
My 4-year-old decided to pour pancake mix on her bedroom carpet. Then, she decided to get water and 'finger paint' with it.







: I'll take my Mother-of-the-Year award NOW thank you.









So I got up what I could but who knew it would HARDEN? So now it's a crusty white mess on brown carpet. What's worse, I live in an apartment. I'm sure management will LOVE ME!

So if anyone has clues on how to get this mess up, or red stains, or Sharpie from walls.... please, humor me.









carpet cleaner will help with the red stains. So will Charlie's all-purpose and a magic eraser.
Magic Eraser takes sharpie from walls. Or at least lightens it enough to paint over.








Know what really takes care of sharpie? Primer and a new coat of paint







(sorry- dealing with the random stain issues as we speak...)


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

try boiling your kettle and pouring boiling water on it ... it takes out a lot of stains.









This reminds of a funny story .... a boy called his mom at work because he had spilt coffee on the rug ... she told him to get some boiling water and some towels and get it up.

she gets home and there is the most horrible coffee stain on the rug .... she is furious and asks if he followed her directions .... yes he did .... but he forgot to tell her that the coffee he had spilt was dry instant coffee granuals ....


----------



## CariOfOz (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1growingsprout* 
Dont get me started about the time DS decided to make a cake, complete with EGGS, flour, sugar etc... you know how are eggs are to get out of carpet...

We have a hoover, steam pro, something or other, its paid for itself many times over.

lol I'm SO glad my kids are not the only ones that decided to try that!!! I can't imagine WHY they thought it would work well without the bowl though







When we have our own place we are shooting for ZERO carpet mainly for these reasons









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatienceAndLove* 
carpet cleaner will help with the red stains. So will Charlie's all-purpose and a magic eraser.
Magic Eraser takes sharpie from walls. Or at least lightens it enough to paint over.


Actually magic eraser will take sharpie out of CARPET too







We lived in a place with awful crapet that even the agents agreed was in sad shape.. so when my son drew a great spiral in the hallway & on the wall I grabbed a magic eraser for the wall (worked great) and then decided wth and tried it on the crapet as well (and that's not a typo lol) and it WORKED!!!! the texture of the carpet was a little affected but no marker


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

You probably don't even need a carpet cleaner... just a shop-vac and enough warm water to soften things up.


----------



## ArtsyMomma (Jul 19, 2005)

Have you tried using a stiff scrub brush to break up the dried pancake batter? I would scrub at it - dry, and use a vacuum to clean up the dust/bits. Then wet it down with very hot water and blot it up.


----------

